# Is this georgeous???



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

http://www.answers.com/article/30860164/she-boils-toilet-paper-and-makes-something-incredible?param4=fb-us-de-gute-rr-ccc&param1=politics&s=8

Toilet paper and glue. Hope she wins!!!


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

Different

Di


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

Certainly different - not what I would have chosen.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

wow! What an imagination! Good for her.


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

I agree that it is very clever and it shows that someone put a lot of thought and work into making it; but, why would anyone want to wear this to their wedding? I think that it would work for a fancy dress ball, or for Halloween…but not for a wedding.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

I thought it was created for a contest - not to be worn. WOW!!! the imagination, creativity, time and energy that went into that. Did you perhaps read her story about her condition and how it helped her personally?


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

Thanks for pointing out that this was created for a contest. I went back and revisited the link, but could not find her background story. I was able to click through the slideshow, and saw she won third prize. Now I wonder what the first and second prize entries looked like.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Cheap Chic Weddings http://www.cheap-chic-weddings.com/

What year did she win? I didn't see her in photos for 2015 or 2016.


----------

